# Hello



## damizz (Oct 31, 2008)

So I figured after lurking here for a week or two, I had better post.

My name is Joe, I am from just outside of Detroit, Michigan. I have kept/bred all sorts of animals through my life. My main hobby right now is keeping and breeding dart frogs. I came about thinking of mantids after finding an injured one at work a few weeks ago and in rekindled my childhood fascination with them. After talking with Yen and scouring this forum to find a species that fit my needs, I am now incubating ooths and anxiously awaiting their hatch.

I look forward to getting to know some of you better and hope to be posting my pictures and experiences soon!

Joe


----------



## Rick (Oct 31, 2008)

Welcome to the site. Please try the search feature before asking the basic questions.


----------



## Katnapper (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi Joe! Nice to have you here...


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi Joe, welcome to the froum, From Ohio! Dart frogs huh! I have an interest in them too, don't have one yet, but thinking about it, post some pics if u get the time!


----------

